# Spielekarten



## Kusarr (28. Juni 2014)

hallo,

ich hab mal ne Frage und zwar durch was bekommt man die Spielekarten eigentlich?
Ich weiß, dass man die hälfte der Karten durch spielen bekommt und die andere Hälfte muss man am markt kaufen, soweit versteh ichs.
Nur durch was genau beim Spielen, werden die freigeschaltet? alle 30min Spielzeit eine Karte? Von Achievements abhängig? oder wie läuft das?


----------



## Stueppi (28. Juni 2014)

Die bringen dir nichts. Du kannst die verkaufen für ganz wenig. Die bekommst du durch kaufen und spielen von Spielen.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juni 2014)

Die ersten Spielekarten werden freigeschalten indem du dich einfach nur im Spiel befindest. Das ist ein reiner Zeitfaktor, du musst da nichts Spezielles dazu beisteuern.
Für jedes Spiel kannst du 5x das Kartenset vollmachen und so in Summe 5 Abzeichen erstellen.
Ausgenommen die SummerSale-Kartensets im Moment, die sind unendlich craftbar.

Wenn du genau wissen willst wie das mit den Karten abläuft und wofür sie da sind, lies dir mal das hier durch: Steam Community :: Steam-Sammelkarten

Greets

Fletcher


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Juni 2014)

Für jedes Spiel gibt es eine Anzahl möglicher Karten.

Durch spielen bekommst du diese. Ob du im Hauptmenü abhängst oder tatsächlich spielst, ist unwichtig.

Irgendwann steht bei deiner Abzeichensammlung "keine Funde mehr verbleibend". Die restlichen Karten musst du mit Freunden ertauschen oder im MP für ein paar Cent kaufen.
Wenn du alle Karten eines Spieles 1x hast (meistens 6-10 Stück), kannst du sie zum Abzeichen der ersten Stufe kombinieren.

Dafür bekommst du
- 100 Erfahrung für dein Steamprofil
- 1 Hintergrundbild
- 1 Smiley für den Chat

Neue Karten kannst du danach aber auch nicht mehr erspielen. Du müsstest diese wieder ertauschen oder im MP kaufen, um damit Abzeichen höherer Ränge herzustellen.

Wenn du ein ausreichend hohes Steam-Level erreicht hast (etwa 20) bekommst du ab und zu Booster-Packs mit 3 Karten zu einem zufälligen Spiel. (etwa 2 im Monat, Onlinezeit in Steam ist entscheidend)
Da sind dann wieder Karten drin (manchmal auch glänzende "Foil" / "Folien" Karten). Die kannst du dann im MP verkaufen oder versuchen wieder ein Set zu sammeln.

Es lohnt sich nicht, um damit Steamguthaben zu sammeln. Dafür sind die Karten zu wenig wert, und man muss mehr kaufen, als man "herstellen" kann.
Für ein paar nette Hintergrundbilder für das Accountprofil ist es aber ganz nett.


----------



## Kusarr (28. Juni 2014)

okay danke schö, dann wurde mir meine Frage ja beantwortet. 

Dass ich damit kein Guthaben von 20€ oder so erwirtschaften kann is mir auch klar 
Aber mein Steam-Guthaben is ja autark von meinem reellen Geld. Hab bei 0€ angefangen und wenn ich mal n set vollmachen kann kauf ich halt davon paar karten un mach n abzeichen. gezahlt hab ich also für den kleinen spaß noch nix ^^


----------



## Thallassa (28. Juni 2014)

Och, doch doch, damit kann man schon einiges verdienen. Ich hab aus ca. 110 Spielen 35€ rausbekommen. Dann die billigsten Badges gecrafted, die möglich waren und danach aus den Abzeichen wieder Steam Summer Sale Cards bekommen -> diese wieder am ersten Sale-Tag verkauft, als der Wert noch hoch war. Reingewinn ca. 40€

Es summiert sich, außerdem sollte man nicht immer zum allerbilligsten Preis verkaufen, sondern 1 - 2 Cent höher, als der derzeit niedrigste Wert. Der Verkauf geht dann trotzdem recht fix und man verdient etwas mehr - auch die Centbeträge summieren sich bei mehreren hundert Karten.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juni 2014)

Es gibt durchaus sehr seltene Gegenstände die man "zufällig" beim Craften erhält. Zumindest während ein Sale läuft ist das so, weiß nicht ob das sonst auch passiert.
Hab erst letztens das erste Mal einen "seltenen" Gegenstand aus Dota 2 bekommen (ohne das Spiel selbst zu haben) der am Markt teilweise schon mit 20-50 Euro verkauft wurde.
Also mit bißchen Glück lässt sich da hin und wieder schon ein guter Preis erzielen aber darauf anlegen sollte man es nicht, macht sonst auch keinen Spaß mehr.
Beim letzten Sale hat es ein paar so Verrückte gegeben die haben um tausende Dollar Karten gekauft, muss auch extrem umständlich gewesen sein.
Mittlerweile hat Valve ja das Kaufsystem angepasst und man kann sogar automatisiert mehrere Karten zum gewünschten Preis "kaufen lassen". 
Da geht es teilweise schon fast zu wie an der Börse


----------



## denyo62 (29. Juni 2014)

Da steht doch auch dass man so ne Karte fürs voten bekommt ... und amgeblich hab ich aich schon 3 für 9 mal voten bekommen ... wo sehe ichn die dinger ?


----------



## mkay87 (29. Juni 2014)

denyo62 schrieb:


> Da steht doch auch dass man so ne Karte fürs voten bekommt ... und amgeblich hab ich aich schon 3 für 9 mal voten bekommen ... wo sehe ichn die dinger ?


 
Im Inventar.


----------



## denyo62 (29. Juni 2014)

mkay87 schrieb:


> Im Inventar.


 
dacht ich auch ... aber da hab ich nur die 2 karten vom sommer 2013 und eben noch paar die ich in verschiedenen spielen bekommen hatte... ich mein ich brauch die Karten nicht... aber wenn da schon steht dasss ich für 10 mal abstimmen 3 karten bekommen hätte will ich die auch haben xD


----------



## Kusarr (29. Juni 2014)

du musst steam lvl 8 sein!

Hab extra noch 2 abzeichen erstellt damit ich auf lvl 8 gekommen bin und plötzlich hab ich 5 karten bekommen für die ganzen abstimmungen


----------



## denyo62 (29. Juni 2014)

Kusarr schrieb:


> du musst steam lvl 8 sein!
> 
> Hab extra noch 2 abzeichen erstellt damit ich auf lvl 8 gekommen bin und plötzlich hab ich 5 karten bekommen für die ganzen abstimmungen



ahhh .. naja dafür ist es jetzt eh zu spät .. egaal


----------



## BabaYaga (4. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht hattest du auch welche doppelt. Sieht man nicht sofort, erst wenn du das Set öffnest und dann steht irgendwi bei der Karte in Klammer (2) die Anzahl.


----------



## denyo62 (5. Juli 2014)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht hattest du auch welche doppelt. Sieht man nicht sofort, erst wenn du das Set öffnest und dann steht irgendwi bei der Karte in Klammer (2) die Anzahl.



nee für abstimmen hab ich nix bekommen .. da stand zwar dass ich 3 für 10 mal abstimmen hätte .. aber war net der fall. .. erst als ich was gekauft hab gabs dann ne karte


----------

